# Location of Sub(s)



## osumason (Apr 21, 2020)

Can somebody tell me where the sub(s) is located on a 2019 Platinum? TIA


----------



## osumason (Apr 21, 2020)

Should be right above the spare tire in case anybody in the future was wondering, since 112 people viewed this post but must have not known either.


----------

